# How Do You Copy Content From Another Website to Post Here on the Forum, Using an IPadAir?



## SeaBreeze (Jan 2, 2015)

I only use a desktop computer, so I don't know anything about the IPads, etc.  Can anyone tell me how somebody with an IPadAir can copy an article from another website, and post it here on the forum?

Are there simple steps using the IPadAir to do this, that are easy to understand?  Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 2, 2015)

I searched for youtube tutorials SB, but most were about videos/music.  An IPad, if it has a USB port, may transfer from file manager to file manager.  Someone will have one here and know for sure though

There is a manual for the Ipad Air if you want to get that downloaded free, if you don't have one.  That could help to, but I love the tutorials folks make on youtube, but as I said, I didn't find one for you dern it


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks Denise, a manual is so involved, I was hoping someone could just give simple directions on how to copy from one site, and post here?


----------



## AprilT (Jan 2, 2015)

This is just for the article, unless you want to copy the link to the article than that's just a matter of highlighting the link and pasting it here the same as usual.  No easy answer, but this was pretty good at least for starters..


----------



## Matrix (Jan 2, 2015)

The video AprilT posted above is very good. The process is basically the same with doing it on computer: select the content and "copy", then "paste" into the post draft. "Select" certain part of a long article, e.g. the whole article except the first paragraph, can be very frustrating. I hate editing on iPad.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh good job April!!  I was looking and looking


----------



## AprilT (Jan 2, 2015)

Denise, sometimes I find things right away, sometimes I could be there all day, it varies at times, what I type in.  This time it was my third way I phrased it that got me that hit with some others in about 5+ minutes or maybe 10+ minutes, you loose track of time on that place once you get started.  LOL


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sounds familiar But still, good job because it does take just the right combo of wording sometimes


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks Denise, April and Matrix, the information is much appreciated! :thanks:


----------



## AprilT (Jan 2, 2015)

Any time Sea.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not much we can't get help with right here on SF  I got all that help on my Radiator, and have gotten tons of other help.  Who says you can't have real friends online nite all, I'm playing my birthday Hidden Object game, way fun ttyt all, denise PS I may be back, LOL!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 2, 2015)

Goodnight Denise, you don't have to convince me that you can have real friends online, although there are some non-believers out there, lol! :yes:


----------



## AprilT (Jan 2, 2015)

Night Denise, enjoy!


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm on my iPad now, so I can feel the pain.   Thanks AprilT for the video tutorial.  ;-)


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi TN, you have a great, new Avatar photo as well!!  Love the pup too  See ya tomorrow!!


----------



## AprilT (Jan 2, 2015)

You're very welcome tnthomas.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 5, 2015)

This may be a stupid question, but once you've copied the article onto your IPadAir, how do you move/transfer it into a post on a forum?  Is that easy to do?


----------



## AprilT (Jan 5, 2015)

Before I head back to my resting spot, I'll give it a try.  

Try following the same steps in the video, highlight the article hit copy, open forum window, reply to thread, hit paste.  Or if you just want to post a link to the article, same procedure but just highlight the link and post it in the new window, (forum window)

You can give it a try and see it that works.  If not, hopefully someone else offers a better suggestion or when I come back, I'll look for another solution, for now, time to rest mode to shake whatever flu like symptoms have gotten hold of me.  It's not the flu, I'm pretty certain of what's happening to me, just hope it doesn't last more than a week this time around. 

Good luck Sea.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 5, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> This may be a stupid question, but once you've copied the article onto your IPadAir, how do you move/transfer it into a post on a forum?  Is that easy to do?


It will be in the forum if you're signed in on your IPad, just like posting to the forum on another computer SB, if I'm understanding the question that is hugs, denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 5, 2015)

Oh, I may have misunderstood, the IPAD is just like a computer only no keyboard, but you can get them, small ones.  So you do your copy function, and paste it into the forum.  If it's saved, which you must have done that in a "file manager", then on the forum just click or touch the "attachment" icons we have.  Or copy and paste from your file manager.  I think that is how you would do it.

I thought you meant how to get it from your Ipad to another computer, duh, sorry bout that.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 5, 2015)

She talks fast but does show you step by step on copy and paste.  Just stop, back up the vid, whatever.  Way better then me giving you direction, LOL!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm such a dork, I sent you the same vid April had, sorry Seabreeze, the thing that throws me is the touch screens, everything is touch this or that instead of hit a key or two.  I think it is way smart to NOT get a keyboard, and just learn the touch functions.  Keyboards are cumbersom, and by just using your "all in one" IPad, you have it all setup NOW and anywhere you go, one piece of equipment hugs, denise


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 5, 2015)

I never used anything but a desktop, not even a laptop...never used a touchscreen at all.  I think for my lifetime, the desktop will suffice, as I don't do too many different things online, and I likely would have no interest in all the apps, etc.  I imagine the most I would get is a regular laptop sometime in the future, only if I became ill and couldn't get out of bed very well, etc.  I know...old fashioned fuddy-duddy here, lol.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 6, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I never used anything but a desktop, not even a laptop...never used a touchscreen at all.  I think for my lifetime, the desktop will suffice, as I don't do too many different things online, and I likely would have no interest in all the apps, etc.  I imagine the most I would get is a regular laptop sometime in the future, only if I became ill and couldn't get out of bed very well, etc.  I know...old fashioned fuddy-duddy here, lol.



I use my desk top in the morning. It holds the majority of my pictures/files. I then bought a Kindle Fire 7"..Worked with it for about 2 years, reading,games,traveling and the web. Loved it!! Then,about a year ago,graduated to a 10" Asus Tablet..Mainly for the bigger screen and camera. The tablet sits on the coffee table in the living room. I use it a lot!!! Under $175 !!!!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 6, 2015)

I have had my iPad for several years now, and hardly even touch the computer unless it is one of the very few things that the iPad can't do. 
I also have a keyboard case for it, which makes it a lot easier to use  when you are doing much typing, like on a forum. 

Pretty much everything is a lot easier on the ipad, too.  
The copy and paste is simple, as they were explaining it to you. 
You just touch the web address at the top of the page with your finger to highlight it (just like you do on the computer when using the mouse instead of your finger). A little bracket will show up with choices of copy or cut. choose copy. 

Then close that window, and go to the forum page where you want to paste , write the post, and then touch the screen and the brackets will open up again, and this time give you a choice of paste. Choose that, and the link will be pasted at the bottom below your post. 

If you mostly use  the iPad for reading things, then the external keyboard is not necessary; but when you are writing posts or even emails, then having the external keyboard is much easier. 
 I also have a lapdesk and I can set up the iPad right on that, just like you would do with a laptop, only smaller and easier. 
Not only that; but if I were to travel to Idaho to visit my family, the iPad is so light and easy to pack along, and with LTE, it works anywhere I am at. 

I am SO spoiled with my iPad that I would hate to have to go back to sitting at a desk and using an old-fashioned computer again ! ! 
(I have even been working on getting Ina spoiled , too. She is now adept at using her iPad and external keyboard, has her lapdesk so she can be comfy in her chair, and I am pretty sure she does not want to go back to using a desktop either. )


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks for your input Happyflowerlady!


----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2015)

wow, I've been wondreing about this. I don't have an ipad, but have another brand of tablet. This should would work for mine, too. But what about images?


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 23, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> wow, I've been wondreing about this. I don't have an ipad, but have another brand of tablet. This should would work for mine, too. But what about images?


What I do  with the iPad is to touch the image and hold my finger just for a second, and then a box comes up and asks if i want to save, and I choose that.   This puts the picture into my photostream. To post the picture after that, you just do the same as you would to post any other picture from your photos. 
If an online photo is copyrighted (or whatever they do), then sometimes, it will not let you copy or download it. In that case, about the only thing that you can do is copy the link for the whole page and use that to show someone the picture.


----------



## LogicsHere (May 24, 2015)

Legally, copy and pasting material from another website or material that is not your own without the writer's written permission is copyright infringement.  Most people who design websites, such as myself take this very seriously as it also hurts one's ranking in the search engines. Put yourself in the place of someone who has worked on a site for 10 plus years, spent hundreds of dollars on research materials and hundreds of hours interpreting the information, rewriting, then coding it for the internet and then you find 50%+ of your website posted on another's with no recognition.

This happened to me. I asked them politely to take it down and the woman kept blocking me so finally I went to their webhost who shut them down because I had the proof that it was my work.  I now have an Official copyright number placed right on the front of my site. It may not deter all, but I've never seen such abuse of my work since then.

If you want to see the "back side" of a web page, click on View, View Source and look at the coding involved to do a single web page . . . it takes hours to do if one hand codes which I do.


----------

